

Dustmotes: Wireless Sensor/Actuator Network - gkuan
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sbasu3/dustmotes-wireless-sensor-actuator-network

======
royavishek
Brilliant stuff! Hack the physical world with peanut sized motes :)

